# Files including the missing ones



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

I tried to get all my beginer's pdf files in one post. Unfortunately two were left out. I'm trying here again.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


View attachment How to better model railroad the first time. Part 1.pdf


View attachment How to build a better model railroad the first time Part 2.pdf


View attachment How to build a better model railroad Parts 3 & 4 benchwork and more track planning.pdf


View attachment How to build a better Model Railroad the first time part 5.pdf


View attachment How to build a better model railroad the first time 6.pdf


View attachment Model Railroad Terminology 2.1.pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


View attachment Improving Atlas turnouts pdf version.pdf


----------



## TBone64 (Nov 10, 2018)

*Read all these*

Thanks for putting these files on here, I have downloaded and read all of them and can tell you they have helped me get a more specific direction in what I want to do and for sure have helped me decide on some important things like style of track and turnouts. would love to read more if you have any or can point me in the right direction.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*One more*



TBone64 said:


> Thanks for putting these files on here, I have downloaded and read all of them and can tell you they have helped me get a more specific direction in what I want to do and for sure have helped me decide on some important things like style of track and turnouts. would love to read more if you have any or can point me in the right direction.


 TBone64:

You're quite welcome! I enjoy writing (  Golly who would have guessed!  )
I'm pleased that you found my files helpful, that's why I wrote them. 

The only file recent enough not to be on this list is this one on turnouts. 

View attachment All AboutTurnouts.pdf




However, there are many people who have written much info on this forum. They may not have been as long, and formal, as some of mine, but scout around the forum and you should find much more info. If you haven't already, check out the first three "sticky" posts (printed in dark type) of this "Beginner's Q&A" section. Lots of good info in there. 

Also, don't overlook the wide variety of books on model railroading. You can see many of them here; https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books 
I did a lot of reading and research before starting on my present layout. The choice of prototype (Milwaukee Road), geographic location, (Seattle, WA.) the bookshelf benchwork design, and the route control electric system for the turnout motors in my yards, all came from reading Model Railroader Magazine, and some of the books available. (those fill a good chunk of the upper bookshelf of my layout.) The text and photos in railroad books were also the information source for most of my scratchbuilt/kitbashed model structures. Some of them are in the "Structures" section of the forum.

Regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## TBone64 (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks and I have read the all about turnouts that you did also and I'm spending as much time as I can on here reading and researching.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*A couple more*



TBone64 said:


> Thanks for putting these files on here, I have downloaded and read all of them and can tell you they have helped me get a more specific direction in what I want to do and for sure have helped me decide on some important things like style of track and turnouts. would love to read more if you have any or can point me in the right direction.


 TBone64;

I found a couple more files that may (or may not :laugh interest you. 
I'm curious about my files helping you to "get a more specific direction in what you want to build." I'm flattered of course, but also just plain nosy. Do you care to tell me what changed?

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment How I scratch build turnouts new(8).pdf


View attachment Introductory letter for $5 switch machine.pdf


View attachment Assembly instructions for $5 switch machine..pdf


----------



## TBone64 (Nov 10, 2018)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. I wasn't sure if I wanted to just do one on a sheet of plywood with just a small amount of scenery or something much more elaborate and really didn't know much about the different kinds of track or turnouts or type of glue just a lot of different things. Now after reading your files with descriptions of everything good and bad I have decided I'm going to do a bigger layout in sections as you described and I'll be using Flextrack and the better turnouts just because in the long run it will be easier with less problems and cheaper as I want need to replace the cheaper ones. As far as the layout it's self I'm researching the local railroad history here and finding pictures so I can build something local. Hope this explains how your articles have helped me get a better direction and thanks for these 3, I'll be reading them tonight.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Thanks*



TBone64 said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back to you. I wasn't sure if I wanted to just do one on a sheet of plywood with just a small amount of scenery or something much more elaborate and really didn't know much about the different kinds of track or turnouts or type of glue just a lot of different things. Now after reading your files with descriptions of everything good and bad I have decided I'm going to do a bigger layout in sections as you described and I'll be using Flextrack and the better turnouts just because in the long run it will be easier with less problems and cheaper as I want need to replace the cheaper ones. As far as the layout it's self I'm researching the local railroad history here and finding pictures so I can build something local. Hope this explains how your articles have helped me get a better direction and thanks for these 3, I'll be reading them tonight.



TBone64;

Thanks for answering my somewhat nosy question, and making this old guy"s day! 
Don't sweat the timing, there was no hurry.
I am gratified that someone benefited so much from the stuff I wrote. That, of course, is why the articles were written in the first place, but It's nice to hear that they actually helped.

Good luck with your new layout, and send photos of your progress when you can.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

